# Hexagonal puzzle?



## Danieljordancubesolver (Jun 28, 2016)

I was wondering if I could design a new hexagonal puzzle. Anyone in support of this?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 28, 2016)

A hexagonal prism?
I think we already have that

Here's an idea for you. Make a truncated octahedron. It has hexagonal and square faces. That would be pretty cool


----------

